# Does the spigot/hose bib need to be below the backflow preventer? See pictures in my post



## nholt (Aug 19, 2018)

Long story short I am getting ready to install my backflow preventer on my DIY irrigation system. The main water supply is the pipe coming out from under the storage shed. It tees off to the left for the water hose bib and the irrigation is on the right. The other two PVC pipes on the left of the pictures are coming from the yard irrigation. My question is do I need to lower the hose bib/spigot so that it is below the backflow preventer? And also is my mockup of everything in the second picture a good plan?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That spigot is not protected by the backflow preventer. The backflow should be at least 12in higher than the highest downstream plpe or per your local code.

I don't like pipes on top of pipes. The valve box seems too high to me.


----------



## nholt (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you for the response. I am thinking I might just go ahead and move the hose bib to the PVC pipe coming out of the backflow preventer. That way everything is protected like you say. I attached a photo (you'll have to excuse the poor photoshop job lol)
 
I was a little concerned that if the hose bib is moved to the pipe coming out of the backflow, as you see in the picture, when we go to use the waterhose for things like washing the car and inevitably pull on it that that would put stress on the PVC or should I even be concerned about that?
I was debating wheather I should "bury" the valve box or leave it just an inch or two below the surface like it currently is. My only reasoning is that I was afraid my valve box would fill up with water when it rains. I am planning to add pea gravel under it. (that cardboard piece in the photo is just temporary) 
Here is another view looking down which shows how the pipes are offset a little bit so they won't really be sitting on top of each other.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you move the spigot like your Photoshop, then you need to raise your valve up at least 12 in from that point. You will need to secure everything (bolt it to the wood) to prevent cracking if anyone pulls on the hose. If you can, switch to schedule 80 to gain some strength.

The valves are designed to take water. Don't worry about it. Make sure you use the waterproof wire connectors.


----------



## nholt (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you for the responses. I had thought about switching to schedule 80 PVC for that one section. I guess I'm heading to Lowes again lol 
And I'll make sure the backflow is at a minimum 12 inches higher than the spigot.


----------

